# Slik 88-N



## outdoorlover (Aug 5, 2007)

I have tried the search function but can't find an answer to my ???
I recently purchased a Slik 88N from a yard sale for $10.00 ( Can't go wrong with that price) It is in excellent condition, however it is missing the quick release post.
I have found one online but not sure if it will fit this unit.
Any info on where to find or tech info so I can build would be a great help.
Thank's
Dennis


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 6, 2007)

You might find that the rapid release shoe is specific to the head so without being able to try the thing out first there is no guarantee it will fit.
Your best bet would be to try and get a new head unit. Most Slik units should fit as well as ones by other manufacturers like Cullmann.
Just check the mount and trawl e-Bay.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 6, 2007)

If you can point me at where you found one on line, I should be able to give you an ID on it, assuming there's a photograph accompanying it. I've got one of the 88N's back in the UK which I've had since Adam was a lad.


----------



## outdoorlover (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is the link, not sure if it work though.
Thanks for the help.
http://reviews.cnet.com/other-a-v-accessories/slik-quick-release-post/4505-6507_7-30710188.html


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, that definitely looks like it. You should be safe to buy that one.


----------



## outdoorlover (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## outdoorlover (Aug 11, 2007)

Chris
Just wanted to let you know I recvd my post and it works perfect.
Thanks for the help.
A $100.00 tripod for $20.00, can't beat it.
Dennis


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 11, 2007)

Happy to help.


----------



## c_anicai (Jun 9, 2011)

can do this for slik88, is not hard, just a screw and two washers, and some cut pieces of rubber hos


----------

